# Cougar A300 Verbrauch Minimallast / Ausgeschaltet



## doone (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin neuerdings Besitzer eines A300 Netzteils, für das ich mich aufgrund des guten Verhältnisses von Effizienz und Preis, aber auch der Geräuschbewertung und sonstigen Kundenmeinungen in verschiedenen Portalen entschieden habe.

Ich benutze es für einen Homeserver mit einem mini ITX-Mainboard (Atom330 und Ion) mit 4 Festplatten.

Im Rahmen einer Verbrauchsmessung musste ich feststellen, dass das System vergleichsweise relativ viel Energie verbraucht. 

Boot: ca. 80W (aufgrund der vielen Platten wohl OK)
Leerlauf: ca. 54W (sollte etwas geringer sein)
Festplatten vom System heruntergefahren weegen Leerlauf (Ubuntu): ca 50W
Heruntergefahren: 15-18W (sollte doch eigentlich nicht mehr als 1W betragen???)
Nun kann dies alles am System liegen, was mich aber wirklich stört ist dass das Netzteil bei ausgeschaltetem Netzschalter (der m. E. das Gesamte Gerät vom Stromnetz trennen, zumindest aber den Verbrauch auf <1W reduzieren sollte) noch immer 9W verbraucht!?!

Ich hoffe es handelt sich um einen Defekt - andernfalls wäre ich für eine Begründung dieser Werte sehr dankbar. 

Für mich ist es auf Dauer nicht akzeptabel, dass ein Ausgeschaltetes PC-Netzteil mehr Strom zieht als eine eingeschaltete Energiesparlampe! Zudem bin ich ein Umweltbewuster Mensch und fände es beschämend wenn ein Produkt das im ausgescheteten Zustand so viel Energie verbraucht eine gute Effizienzbewertung erhielte...

Hier noch ein Link zu meinem Thread im Asus - Supportforum, der mehr Details zur Messung enthält: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-asus/136728-at3iont-i-standby.html

Gruß,
doone


----------



## Compucase (21. Januar 2011)

Hi!

Schau dich mal hier im forum um, Du wirst viele solcher "Problembeschreibungen" finden die auf alle möglichen Netzteile zutrifft, nicht nur COUGAR.
Es wird zu 99% an deinem Energiemessgerät liegen, es ist nicht in der Lage die korrekten Werte im unteren Bereich auszugeben.
Leih dir mal ein gutes Gerät von deinem Energieversorger, das sollte im Normalfall korrekte Werte anzeigen.


----------



## doone (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

das war auch mein erster Gedanke, daher habe ich vergleichsmessungen gemacht, siehe Thread im ASUS Supportforum:

Habe jetzt noch einmal genau nachgemessen. Als erstes habe ich ein paar  Vergleichsmessungen gemacht, nicht dass das Messgerät spinnt: 
- TV Stby: 20W (Da muss ich mal was machen)
- Sat: Soft - Stby27W, Ausschalten (FB-Stby) 0-1W 
- AV-Receiver Stby: 0W
- Subwoofer Stby: 6W
Das sollte gewährleisten dass der Fehler nicht an meinem Messgerät liegt.

Vor Allem fällt der Messwert ja von 9W auf 0W wenn ich den Stecker ziehe...

Trotzdem werde ich mal mit einem genaueren Multimeter nachmessen und dann nochmal Feedback geben.

Ich würde ja gerne in das NT hinein schauen, wenn dann nicht die Garantie futsch wäre - meiner Meinung nach sollte der Hauptschalter am NT schließlich direkt in der Anschlussleitung auf der Primärseite des Trafos liegen, was hier jedoch scheinbar nicht der Fall ist und mich sehr verwundert....!?

Hättest Du vielleicht einen Schaltplan per PM - als angehender Elektrotechniker würde mich das ja brennend interessieren...

Gruß,
Doone


----------



## Compucase (22. Januar 2011)

Hi!

Probiere trotzdem mal ein anderes Messgerät aus - Stichwort Blindstromkompensation....
Danach wissen wir mehr


----------



## doone (22. Januar 2011)

Nun ja, es ist ja so, dass das Messgerät auch 1 Stunde nach dem Herunterfahren / Ausschalten noch 18/9W anzeigt. Mit Blindstrom kann ich mir das jetzt nicht erklären, sollte wirklich ein geringfügiger kapazitiver oder induktiver Blindstrom durch den Primären Kondensator oder die Trafowicklung entstehen, würde dieser ja durch Entladung binnen kürzster Zeit auf 0 fallen oder einfach nur eine Restspannung anliegen aber kein Strom fließen, wodurch dann auch keine Leistung angezeigt würde. Viel Leistung wird in diesen Bauteilen ja nicht gespeichert...

Wie ist das jetzt mit dem Hauptschalter, ist dieser direkt in die Primäre Leitung geschaltet oder ist das NT gar nicht "aus" wenn man es ausschaltet?

Wie gesagt, ein Schaltplan per PM würde mir das Verständnis und eine Diagnose erheblich erleichtern...

MfG
Toni


----------



## Compucase (24. Januar 2011)

Hi!
einen Schaltplan kann ich dir leider nicht zusenden.
Wenn der Schalter auf "0" steht, dann ist das Netzteil auch wirklich ausgeschaltet.

Ich kann mich da leider nur wiederholen - nutze mal andere Energiemessgeräte.


----------

